# sorrels raisin



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone have any info on this champ or any of Bert's other bulldogs


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Ive researched Tatonka kennels site and just cant find the info i need on Raisin.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

really... no one knows anything about raisin


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2422] :: SORRELLS' RAISIN
Whatcha wanting to know?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

As to Sorrells in general..

Bert Sorrell capitalised on the Corvino line to establish a bloodline of Sorrell’s dogs.. As well as others such as STP have crossed many different bloodlines into breeding some ace hounds.. Sorrell is also a house hold name in terms of Bandogs, quite a few breeding programs have incorporated Sorrells hounds into the making including Chimera, I mention Lee as he is a member here.. 

Arguably one of the best lines in the era, Raisin is looked upon as THE best Sorrell produced hound, though all a matter of opinion.
Now in days far more soft, many show.. A few good breeders with Sorrell intertwined but in its entirely..


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

All I needed to know. Any knowledge learned is better than no knowledge. I just wanna know all I can about bulldogs. Thank you. Any date of birth on Raisin? Was he an illegal scratch dog


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

I know the last sentence cant be answered but the dob is important.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's Raisin on this month's cover of SDJ.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's an old Sorrells ad. He used to advertise on the back on SDJ for years.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Shoshone...a Bert Sorrells' favorite.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Its sad thats basically my backyard and I know so little. Before my time though. Thankyou fellas


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

all great posts fellas.. I have to agree that raisin is probably one of my most favorite sorrells bred dogs. He has the TRUE bulldog head and the archaic mouth and teeth associated with the old world bulldogs.. Hoagie has a good shot of raisin twisted with g/g ch spike on his bottom side. Tatonka kennels is pure sorrells but even though they've purified the strain I feel the dogs are moving away from working quality from following them for some time now. I studied all the old timers talked with a good lot of em. I've contatcted the original backwoods kennels no longer open to public, Tatonka, and some of them ol pete sparks dog lovers, and found myself settling in with the Hammonds strain of dog down from Hammonds and his yard. When I learned of L.Chimera having access to Bert and his original stock I can't help but slobber. I probably would have to have gotten all the pure sorrells from that old man that I could gather, the blood aint the same but you take a good outcrossed sorrells dog or a lingering old time dog right down from bert and take it to the best that Tatonka has to offer and you'll find some real dynamite dogs that will go both ways work and show.

Sorrells had some good ones, like goober and red jerry along with many others but raisin is a favorite of mine. That old world bulldog gene that comes up in them purified dogs are the foundation for many others. From an old world bulldog comes: terrier, bandog, game dog, [] dog, and so on.. From Raisin you will see everything from small and snipey game dogs to large robust dogs that look like bandog themselves, and all the proven dogs in between. .. its not just about what the dog can do, but how well the dog produces. IMO these old world bulldog genes are the best of both worlds hands down.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Gotta love that Corvino blood...you know I do


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Could someone post a pic of Shoshone for me please?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Could someone post a pic of Shoshone for me please?


ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2099] :: SORRELLS' SHOSHONE


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Love Raisin, well really I love all the Sorrells dogs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks KM!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few more photos from this months SDJ.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

One more.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

excellent work guys! Possible date of birth or passing date on Raisin


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a few more photos from this months SDJ.


a buddy and i were just talkin about how mine looks a lot like crazy mary and red jack


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

besides crazy mary, and the obvious corvino dogs, Im looking at dogs that are majority Fitzwater Goldie the colby/lightner bitch that is in carver and everyone else. All that carver is back to Goldie and the Goldie seems to be the majority of the dogs makeup. Yes there are STRAIGHT PURE shots of corvino HOWEVER the majority of the blood is Goldie and so colby lightner or simply "old family" .. Would be more appropriate which is one reason I didn't chose to go the sorrells route. I can't say that it is a pure corvino dog as they are advertised. They are a pure Fitzwater Goldie with Corvino outcross.. Im searching and searching I've found a couple that are doubled up on Mary but nothing that constitutes as pure corvino besides that, but as for the strain of Sorrells~ .. Old Family.. more appropriate JMO

This is the heaviest Sorrells bred corvino dog .. if this was his foundation bitch for the whole strain .. corvino it would be with colby/lightner outs..

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=346729

most of the heaviest used dogs and most known dogs are goldie predominately however.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> besides crazy mary, and the obvious corvino dogs, Im looking at dogs that are majority Fitzwater Goldie the colby/lightner bitch that is in carver and everyone else. All that carver is back to Goldie and the Goldie seems to be the majority of the dogs makeup. Yes there are STRAIGHT PURE shots of corvino HOWEVER the majority of the blood is Goldie and so colby lightner or simply "old family" .. Would be more appropriate which is one reason I didn't chose to go the sorrells route. I can't say that it is a pure corvino dog as they are advertised. They are a pure Fitzwater Goldie with Corvino outcross.. Im searching and searching I've found a couple that are doubled up on Mary but nothing that constitutes as pure corvino besides that, but as for the strain of Sorrells~ .. Old Family.. more appropriate JMO
> 
> This is the heaviest Sorrells bred corvino dog .. if this was his foundation bitch for the whole strain .. corvino it would be with colby/lightner outs..
> 
> ...


Very informative Stan. My Corvino dog would have to be Braddock. what a beautiful badass lil dog


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorrells was a great dog man as most have posted. he had some really good dogs. What was left out is that you do see alot of his blood used in the show ring today. Their is good reason for that and it is not necessarily because they have gone soft, but because Mr. Sorrells was good friend with ralph greenwood he sat with the board of men that built the ADBA standard and was among the first sanctioned judges in the ADBA. I know quit a few people with great sorrells blood. most of them tend to out cross mostly because the dogs tend to get to thin boned in the front from being bred to tight. I have a lil black dog named Ready that has some sorrells blood in her and have since talked with many dogmen and women about the blood. Most has been said but if you want show an go type dog I think you can not go wrong with a heavy bred Sorrells dog.
Ps sorry for the late reply I did not see the thread


----------

